
Show HN: A random generator for redirecting to your landing page using Ethereum - quambene
https://startuptwister.com/home
======
quambene
Having trouble to generate early traction for our main project [1], we decided
to design a side project marketing hack. This traction hack resulted in
StartupTwister [2].

The idea behind StartupTwister is to register the landing page of your startup
in an Ethereum smart contract [3]. The main page of StartupTwister [4]
randomly redirects to one of the registered landing pages in order to generate
early tration. The landing pages currently registered on StartupTwister can be
found here [5]. The first 25 pages were registered by ourselves for
illustration purposes. You can register your landing page in the respective
Ethereum smart contract here [6]. Neither a login is required nor do you have
to provide your email address.

The price of registering your landing page is determined by supply and demand
via an auction system implemented on Ethereum. The auction system is based on
a Dutch auction with Harberger taxes. More information about the auction
system can be found at the bottom of [6].

[1] [https://turtle.community](https://turtle.community) [2]
[https://startuptwister.com/home](https://startuptwister.com/home) [3]
[https://etherscan.io/address/0xE1f01D1f7791aD4A45ccA7697b155...](https://etherscan.io/address/0xE1f01D1f7791aD4A45ccA7697b15538Bb2A7B8Eb)
[4] [https://startuptwister.com](https://startuptwister.com) [5]
[https://startuptwister.com/shuffle](https://startuptwister.com/shuffle) [6]
[https://startuptwister.com/register](https://startuptwister.com/register)

------
mstolpm
Simple question: Why?

In detail: Why should I pay for someone redirected ramdomly to my site when
visiting another homepage? Why would a visitor of startuptwister want to be
rediected randomly? Why the need for Ethereum?

Seems to me as an overcomplicated, weird solution to a discovery problem that
is much better handled without the "random" factor.

~~~
thojest
The point is that you have a tool for getting very early feedback for an
idea/landing page you want to showcase and do not have to provide an MVP, like
in the case of Show HN.

Further more, registering your page on startuptwister, you contribute to the
popularity of your site and all others listed, there. It will provide some
network effect, if it is used frequently.

